
Five Myths about 5G - Animats
https://www.wsj.com/video/five-myths-about-5g-debunked/DF82ECE8-C44B-477C-BE2E-39A1FDCF090D.html
======
Animats
There's a huge lobbying push for "5G" coming from somewhere. Yet the claims
for it are totally bogus. Remote surgery? Self-driving cars? Coordinating
agricultural equipment? Huh?

